# Que / Quien



## epistolario

Nuestra maestra nos sugirió que eligiéramos un nombre para el oso de peluche llevado por una compañera ________ la lo había perdido pedido. Casi todos eligieron "Osito" como nombre para el juguete. 

a) que
b) quien


----------



## cloudgazer

He leído y oído «quien» en contextos como éste, pero todos mis libros de gramática me dicen que no se puede usar «quien» aquí (cuando el antecedente es el sujeto de la oración de relativo).


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

_Nuestra maestra nos sugirió que eligiéramos un nombre para el oso de peluche llevado por una compañera ________ *la* había perdido._

Tu oración no es lógica, ni _que_ ni _quien_ quedan bien.

¿*la* es el oso? ¿o el nombre? ¿o la compañera? ¿o la maestra?

¿Cuál es la relación entre perder y sugerir un nombre?


----------



## Ellouder

+1

No tiene sentido la frase.


----------



## epistolario

Disculpen. Ya he corregido mi frase en la parte de arriba; no es *perder*, sino *pedir*. Ese es el contexto: 

Una alumna pidió un juguete que es un oso de peluche a su amigo, por ejemplo. Lo llevó en la clase y la maestra lo vio. Al verlo, la maestra pidió a sus alumnos que eligieran un nombre para el juguete.


----------



## Maruja14

Mira, sin entrar en mucho detalle yo diría "que". Veo muy forzado el "quien", aunque, en realidad lo que veo forzada es la frase. De todos modos ya se sabe cómo son los ejercicios de gramática, hasta los hablantes tenemos dificultades.

Creo que la compañera lo que "había pedido" era el nombre, así que voto "que".


----------



## Bocha

Hola:


Una compañera llevó a clase un oso de juguete *que* le había prestado un amigo. La maestra sugirió que eligiéramos un nombre para el oso.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola a todos:

No sé cómo entender la frase siguiente (y el contexto no es bastante claro tampoco):

¿Qué se cree este tipo? =

1. ¿Qué / Quién cree este tipo que es?
es decir: ¿Qué opinión (demasiado buena) tiene du su propia persona?; 
en este caso el pronombre reflexivo se refiere al sujeto

o:

2. ¿Qué cree este tipo?
es decir: ¿Qué ideas tiene (en general)?; 
en este caso el 'se' no se refería al sujeto, sino que el infinitivo es 'creerse' como sinónimo (¿más fuerte y quizás de la lengua hablada?) de 'creer'

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## juicybone

Significa tu opción número uno.

¡Suerte!


----------



## animula

Absolutamente de acuerdo.


----------



## muycuriosa

Pues, todo queda claro. Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Tengo una duda sobre la frase:

¿Qué se cree este tipo?

A mi entender el pronombre reflexivo SE funciona como complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?

Pitt


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Tengo una duda sobre la frase:
> 
> ¿Qué se cree este tipo?
> 
> A mi entender el pronombre reflexivo SE funciona como complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Pitt


Hola Pitt: a pesar de las explicaciones que han dado, yo no lo veo como "qué cree el tipo sobre sí mismo", sino como un uso del "se" enfático: "Qué se cree", como en: ¿"Vos te creés/Él se cree que eso no es un problema para mí?", en el sentido de "qué se piensa". 
Pero es mi manera de verlo


----------



## xnavar

¿Qué me creo yo? Yo no me creo nada que no haya visto... y falta un poco de contexto para poder opinar sobre la pregunta, que no es sobre creencias sino sobre gramática


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola Pitt: a pesar de las explicaciones que han dado, yo no lo veo como "qué cree el tipo sobre sí mismo", sino como un uso del "se" enfático: "Qué se cree", como en: ¿"Vos te creés/Él se cree que eso no es un problema para mí?", en el sentido de "qué se piensa".
> Pero es mi manera de verlo


 
Hola Inés: Tienes toda la razón con tu ejemplo:
¿Qué se [dativo enfático] cree este tipo?
Este tipo se [dativo enfático] cree que eso no es un problema.

Creo que también es posible esta interpretación:
¿Qué se [C.D.] cree este tipo?
Este tipo se [C.D.] cree muy listo.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué se [C.D.] cree este tipo?
> Este tipo se [C.D.] cree muy listo.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


Sí, pienso que sí. O también, para evitar ambigüedades, yo preguntaría: "¿Quién se cree ese tipo?", o "¿Ese tipo, quién se cree que es?".
Pero también es posible tu interpretación .


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Sí, pienso que sí. O también, para evitar ambigüedades, yo preguntaría: "¿Quién se cree ese tipo?", o "¿Ese tipo, quién se cree que es?".
> Pero también es posible tu interpretación .


 
¡Gracias! Ahora todo está claro.


----------



## muycuriosa

xnavar said:


> ¿Qué me creo yo? Yo no me creo nada que no haya visto... y falta un poco de contexto para poder opinar sobre la pregunta, que no es sobre creencias sino sobre gramática


 
Pues, el contexto es que se encuentran un hombre y una mujer (,que acaban queriéndose, contraéndo matrimonio y divorciándose), que no se gustan y ni consideran al otro / a la otra simpático/a. 
Y el contexto me parece dejar abiertas ambas interpretaciones (las di en mi pregunta - al principio, y pienso que pitt las mencionó también) - y esa es la razón por la cual os pregunté.

Pero según vuestras respuestas me parece que de verdad la frase podría llevar ambos matices al mismo tiempo - lo que es finalmente bastante práctico (mientras no tengas que traducirlo y decidirte).


----------



## xnavar

muycuriosa said:


> Hola a todos:
> 1. ¿Qué / Quién cree este tipo que es?
> 2. ¿Qué cree este tipo?


 
Muycuriosa, sí que es importante el contexto:

1. La forma correcta es "quién *se* cree que es" o, más común, "quién se ha creído que es" o"quién se habrá creído que es". Y el significado es el que dices, pero siempre con un tono algo despectivo, como cuando se dice "quién se habrá pensado que es... para que tengamos que obedecerle", por ejemplo.
"Qué se cree que es" no me parece una frase correcta, ya que se refiere a una persona y, por lo tanto, debe usarse "quién".

2. ¿Qué cree este tipo? Al no ser reflexiva está más condicionada a las frases que la acompañen: ¿Qué cree, que le vamos a hacer caso? (significado parecido a 1). ¿Qué cree fulanito que va a pasar? (significado bien distinto). ¿Qué cree que es, una fiesta?; pues no, es una reunión de trabajo? etc.

Saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola xnavar: 

Si me dices que para la primera interpretación debería ser: '?Quién ...?, supongo que finalmente debería ser la segunda.
Pero, ?cómo preguntaría si quisiera preguntar por un adjetivo (es inteligente / atractivo) o una función por ejemplo? ?Sería posible aquí utitilizar el 'qué'?
Si la respuesta es que no, todo queda claro para mí: es la segunda interpretación, y el 'se' no puede ser objeto directo - en otras palabras no es: ?Quién cree que (él) es?.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

¿Qué se cree? se puede entender tambíen como ¿qué se ha pensado? No es una pregunta sobre sus creencias en general sino sobre lo poco adecuado o recriminable que es lo que esa persona cree sobre algo en concreto y el que lo dice no está de acuerdo, le parece mal, inapropiado. Así lo entiendo yo. 

"¿Qué se cree? ¿Que yo voy a hacer su trabajo?"

Estoy también de acuerdo en que puede interpretarse como ¿quién se cree que es?


----------



## xnavar

muycuriosa said:


> Hola xnavar:
> 
> Pero, ?cómo preguntaría si quisiera preguntar por un adjetivo (es inteligente / atractivo) o una función por ejemplo? ?Sería posible aquí utitilizar el 'qué'?
> 
> Gracias y saludos.


 
Muycuriosa:
Efectivamente: ¿*Qué* se cree que es, guapo e inteligente?
Pero, atención: ¿*Quién* se ha creído que es, el más guapo y el más inteligente?

Saludos,


----------



## muycuriosa

Todo está claro ahora. Gracias, Xiroi y xnavar - y a todos los demás también.


----------



## Pitt

Creo que estas frases son posibles:

1. ¿Qué se cree este tipo? Este tipo se cree inteligente.
2. ¿Quién se cree inteligente? Este tipo se cree inteligente.

¿Son estas frases gramaticalmente correctas? 

Pitt


----------



## Xiroi

Hola Pitt,

Aunque son correctos tus ejemplos no son idiomáticas pues son preguntas retóricas que no buscan una respuesta y que tiene un tono de queja y de sarcasmo.


----------



## Rayines

Coincido con Xiroi. 
Diríamos, por ejemplo:
1)¿Qué cree/se cree este tipo?, ¿que yo voy a obedecer en todo?* : Allí sería un "se" enfático. >>> "¿Qué (se) piensa?".*
2) ¿Quién se cree este tipo que es?, ¿Brad Pitt?"  *idem anterior >>>> (se) piensa. *

No le veo otra función al "se".

Con respecto a _"¿Quién se cree inteligente?"_, podría ser una pregunta en un curso, por ejemplo. Pero me parece que se aleja del tipo de ejemplos que estamos viendo aquí.


----------



## juanjoluj

Hola a todas y todos! Alguien podría decirme donde encontrar ejercicios para la diferencia entre el uso de que y quien como pronombres relativos o si existe alguna regla? Por ejemplo:
Este es el perro que me regalaron ayer
Este es mi amigo que vive en París  (en esta última es correcto así o es necesario utlizar quien??)
Gracias!! Juanjo!


----------



## Rayines

Hola juanjoluj: Hubo muchísimos hilos relacionados con este tema. Trata de hacer una búsqueda.
En principio, "quien" lo usas sólo para personas, y "que" para personas, animales y cosas.
"Quien" se usa en las subordinadas explicativas, es decir aquellas que podrían hasta no figurar: "Este es mi amigo, quien vive en París". (Si no dijeras la segunda parte, la oración aún tendría sentido).
En cambio "que" se usa principalemente en las subordinadas especificativas, que no se pueden omitir, como en el caso de tu segunda oración. 
Si te fijas en la última oración que escribí, el "que" subrayado forma parte de una oración explicativa, es decir que lo puedes usar de ambas formas (para subordinadas explicativas, o especificativas):
"Éste es mi amigo, (el) que vive en París."


----------



## Pinairun

juanjoluj said:


> Hola a todas y todos! Alguien podría decirme donde encontrar ejercicios para la diferencia entre el uso de que y quien como pronombres relativos o si existe alguna regla? Por ejemplo:
> Este es el perro que me regalaron ayer
> Este es mi amigo que vive en París (en esta última es correcto así o es necesario utlizar quien??)
> Gracias!! Juanjo!


 

Otro hilo sobre el mismo tema. 

Saludos


----------



## louispupu

*Que y Quien* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Es una persona que conozco
Es una persona quien me conoce

Es una cosa que me interesa
Es una cosa que odio

No estoy muy seguro comó utilizar que y quien como nombre relativo (prénom relatif)
¿Son estes utilización de que y quien correctos o no?
Muchisima gracias


----------



## Rayines

louispupu said:


> *Que y Quien*
> Es una persona que conozco*:* *Uso frecuente.*
> *Es una persona a quien conozco : Uso correcto.*
> Es una persona *que* me conoce
> 
> Es una cosa que me interesa
> Es una cosa que odio
> 
> No estoy muy seguro comó utilizar que y quien como nombre relativo (prénom relatif)
> ¿Son estes utilización de que y quien correctos o no?
> Muchisima gracias


Saludos.


----------



## DMichel

Sí, es correcto.
Para referirse a cosas se usa *que.*
para referirse a personas se usa *quien.*

En el ejemplo: Es una persona *a quien* conozco, sería lo más correcto.


----------



## flljob

_Es una persona que conozco_ también es correcta.


----------



## DMichel

flljob said:


> _Es una persona que conozco_ también es correcta.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, y es muy común usarla así, pero no estoy segura si que funciona como conjunción o como pronombre relativo.


----------



## Dentellière

Coincido:

es una persona que conozco
es una persona a quien conozco

son correctos

Que conozco :es más coloquial
A quien conozco : es más formal

XX es una persona que me conoce bien.

Es alguien a quien odio

es algo que me interesa
es algo que odio


Es mejor decir "algo"   que "una cosa" en español

)


----------



## Dentellière

Es *algo* que me interesa
Es *algo* que odio

Los alcances de la informática me tienen perpleja


----------



## Pinairun

Yo no diría "Una persona que conozco_",_ sino

_Una persona *a la* que conozco_
_Una persona *a* quien conozco._

Porque la preposición debe preceder al objeto directo de persona (_que_ y _quien_) = Conozco *a* esa persona.

Sin embargo, con objeto directo de cosa no lleva preposición.

_Es algo que conozco._
_Es algo que odio._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

De acuerdo con Pinairun.


----------



## .Jordi.

Buenas noches:

¿Cuál es la frase correcta? y si las dos lo son, ¿por qué la primera se usa con más frecuencia?

a) No me gusta hablar con alguien que no conozco.
b) No me gusta hablar con alguien a quien no conozco.

Gracias.


----------



## stg

Yo creo que las dos son correctas y se usa más la primera por economizar.

Pero espera otras opiniones, que te lo digo muy rápido.


----------



## Polizón

Las dos son válidas. 
¿La razón? Costumbre tal vez.


----------



## louispupu

Muchas gracias a todo el mundo
Me habeis ayudado muchisima.


----------



## xmanta

para mi es lo mismo ya que el "que" de la primera refiere a la palabra "alguien".


----------



## Pinairun

Polizón,


> Las dos son válidas. ¿La razón? Costumbre tal vez.


 
Tu argumento es muy sensato y razonable. 
Porque la costumbre nos hace igualar:
a) _No me gusta hablar con alguien *que no conozco*._ (A mi entender incorrecta, aunque muy usada).

con
_No me gusta hablar con alguien *que no me conoce*_ (Oración especificativa relativa, donde el sujeto del verbo _conoce_ es "que", cuyo  antecedente  es _alguien_)

Xmanta,


> para mi es lo mismo ya que el "que" de la primera refiere a la palabra "alguien".


 
a) _No me gusta hablar con alguien *que no conozco*_
Efectivamente, el antecedente de "que" es _alguien._ Ese _alguien_ *a quien* no conoces.

Y me parece incorrecta porque en esta oración, a diferencia de la anterior, "que" es el objeto directo. Y como objeto directo de persona creo que le falta la preposición.

Y como no debe decirse "alguien *al* que", lo preferible sería decir únicamente "alguien *a quien* no conozco".

Lamento ir contra la costumbre.
Saludos


----------



## .Jordi.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Pinairun, tu explicación muy detallada me convence, pero a la vez me inquieta, ya que haciendo una búsqueda rápida con Google obtenemos los resultados siguientes:

Resultats *1* - *10* d'aproximadament *90.700* per a *"alguien que no conozco"
*Resultats *1* - *10* d'aproximadament *984* per a *"alguien a quien no conozco"

*Como ves la diferencia a favor de la forma incorrecta es gigante. Entonces resulta que para hablar de manera natural, sin que suene raro a los nativos, hay que hablar incorrectamente .

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Yo no diría "Una persona que conozco_",_ sino
> 
> _Una persona *a la* que conozco_
> _Una persona *a* quien conozco._
> 
> Porque la preposición debe preceder al objeto directo de persona (_que_ y _quien_) = Conozco *a* esa persona.
> 
> Sin embargo, con objeto directo de cosa no lleva preposición.
> 
> _Es algo que conozco._
> _Es algo que odio._
> 
> Saludos


 
Sin embargo, en una canción de Serrat:

_La mujer *que* yo quiero no necesita..._


----------



## stg

.Jordi. said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> Pinairun, tu explicación muy detallada me convence, pero a la vez me inquieta, ya que haciendo una búsqueda rápida con Google obtenemos los resultados siguientes:
> 
> Resultats *1* - *10* d'aproximadament *90.700* per a *"alguien que no conozco"
> *Resultats *1* - *10* d'aproximadament *984* per a *"alguien a quien no conozco"
> 
> *Como ves la diferencia a favor de la forma incorrecta es gigante. Entonces resulta que para hablar de manera natural, sin que suene raro a los nativos, hay que hablar incorrectamente .
> 
> Saludos




Yo creo que la segunda también le sonaría correcto a todo el mundo, pero en el lenguaje coloquial se usa más la primera por ahorrar palabras, que estamos en crisis. También me convence la explicación de Pinairun pero, de todas formas, creo que nadie te corregiría la primera. Es de esas cosas tan difundidas que se acaba haciendo la vista gorda.


----------



## stg

flljob said:


> Sin embargo, en una canción de Serrat:
> 
> _La mujer *que* yo quiero no necesita..._




Bueno, a Serrat se le considera un poeta y se le permiten ciertas licencias...

Muy buena la canción, por cierto.


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Sin embargo, en una canción de Serrat:
> 
> _La mujer *que* yo quiero no necesita..._


 


flljob said:


> Sin embargo, en una canción de Serrat:
> 
> _La mujer *que* yo quiero no necesita..._


 
Ejemplos del DPD:

_Su primer novio formal, *al que* amó con la pasión casi demente de que era capaz a los dieciocho años..._
_«Nunca engañaría a un hombre *al que* amo»_ 
_El hermano de tu amiga, *que lo* conocí ayer, es muy simpático, _*en* *lugar de* _*al que* conocí ayer;_

En el DPD:


> Ante los relativos de persona _quien, el que, la que _y sus plurales, cuando ejercen la función de complemento directo del verbo subordinado:_ Ese es el hombre *a quien*_ o_*al que* golpearon_.


 
Pero Serrat me ha hecho  dudar y ¡aquí está lo que buscábamos!



> A diferencia de _quien,_ el relativo _que,_ cuando tiene antecedente de persona y *se usa sin artículo*, nunca lleva preposición en función de complemento directo: _*Las personas que amamos*_... (no _Las personas a que amamos_...).


 
Así es que todas están bien:

_Una persona *a la que* conozco._
_Una persona *que* conozco._
_Una persona *a quien* conozco_.

Ya me puedo acostar después de haber aprendido algo más.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

.Jordi. said:


> Entonces resulta que para hablar de manera natural, sin que suene raro a los nativos, hay que hablar incorrectamente .
> 
> Saludos


 
Lamento haberte inquietado, Jordi, (esas caritas que has puesto me han hecho pensar, dudar y buscar). He encontrado esto en el DPD sobre el uso de la preposición "a":



> *Uso forzoso.*
> Ante los relativos de persona _quien, el que, la que _y sus plurales, cuando ejercen la función de complemento directo del verbo subordinado:_ Ese es el hombre *a* *quien*_ o _*al que* golpearon_.
> 
> A diferencia de _quien,_ el relativo _*que*,_ cuando tiene antecedente de persona y se usa *sin artículo*, nunca lleva preposición en función de complemento directo: _Las personas que amamos_... (no _Las personas a que amamos_...).


 
Así pues, son válidas las dos formas:
a) No me gusta hablar con alguien *que* no conozco.
b) No me gusta hablar con alguien *a quien* no conozco.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Pero Serrat me ha hecho dudar y ¡aquí está lo que buscábamos!
> Así es que todas están bien:
> 
> _Una persona *a la que* conozco._
> _Una persona *que* conozco._
> _Una persona *a quien* conozco_.
> 
> Ya me puedo acostar después de haber aprendido algo más.
> Saludos


 
Sospechaba que podía ser correcto decir _Una persona que conozco_, pero no pude encontrar en ningún libro ejemplos similares. ¿Tus ejemplos son del DPD?

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Así pues, son válidas las dos formas:
> a) No me gusta hablar con alguien *que* no conozco.
> b) No me gusta hablar con alguien *a quien* no conozco.


Ya sabía yo que ambas eran correctas, pero no encontraba la forma de justificarlas...


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Sospechaba que podía ser correcto decir _Una persona que conozco_, pero no pude encontrar en ningún libro ejemplos similares. ¿Tus ejemplos son del DPD?
> 
> Saludos.


 

Sí, lo encontré en el DPD; entrada "a", punto 1.1.i)


----------



## Rayines

Acá caigo yo también. Entonces, corrijo de mi primer mensaje, ya que no puedo editarlo:





			
				rayines said:
			
		

> *Que y Quien*
> Es una persona que conozco *:* *Uso frecuente y correcto.*


----------



## roxcyn

Lo que sigue leí en una revista : 

"Súbete a mi moto.  ¿*Qué quién* es el galán de la motocicleta?  Nada menos que Carlos Ponce...."

No entiendo por qué la interrogación empieza con "*qué quién*", ¿me pueden explicar por qué?  En adición, si me pueden decir en qué casos/situaciones se puede usar *qué quién*.  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: En todo caso, tendría que ser: "¿Que quién es.....? (que sin acento). Parece tratarse de una revista de chimentos o algo así. Es como si el periodista preguntara: ¿Así que quieres saber quién es....?,suprimiéndose la parte tachada.
Pero en esto que te explico, "que" no lleva acento.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es la _conjunción_ *que*, no el _exclamativo_ *qué*.


----------



## roxcyn

Ajá, entiendo esto, pero sí, el autor escribió qué con acento, entonces ¿es error?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

roxcyn said:


> Ajá, entiendo esto, pero sí, el autor escribió qué con acento, entonces ¿es error?


 
Como señalado por Xiao, es un horror... error.

_Periodistas_... ¡ja!


----------



## roxcyn

Gracias Juan, es que no entendí por qué había dos palabras de interrogación.  Sí, que mal periodista


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No es que crea que los periodistas son incapaces de cometer esa clase de errores, pero en este caso pudiera ser culpa del "corrector automático" del programa editor de textos. Yo he tenido que quitar de las Opciones de Autocorrección de Word el reemplazo automático que hacía de "¿Que" por "¿Qué", así como muchas otras correcciones erróneas.


----------



## Rayines

Calambur said:


> Además de lo ya comentado, podría tratarse de una doble interrogación -mal expresada en el escrito- así:
> _-*¿Qué? ¿Quién* es el galán...?_
> y hasta podría ser:
> _-*¿Qué, quién* es el galán...?_ (Esta no me gusta mucho).


Totalmente .


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Además de lo ya comentado, podría tratarse de una doble interrogación -mal expresada en el escrito- así:
> _-*¿Qué? ¿Quién* es el galán...?_
> y hasta podría ser:
> _-*¿Qué, quién* es el galán...?_


Cierto Calambur, pero entonces hay que escribirlo como tú lo haces.


----------



## Maria Carmen

¡Hola, amigos! Qiería saber ¿como se utilizan que y quien? Tengo esta oración:
"La soberanía reside en el pueblo, quien la ejerce mediante el sufragio por los órganos del Poder Público".
¿Porqué se utiliza quien y no que?
¡Gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## ACQM

Podrías usar "que" tambien, pero la opción "quien" es más formal.


----------



## Agró

Esto dice el DPD acerca de 'quien':

*quien*. *1.* Pronombre relativo, que, por ser palabra átona, debe escribirse sin tilde a diferencia del pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo _quién_ (→ quién). Su plural es _quienes._ Equivale a _el que, la que,_ y hoy se emplea siempre referido a personas o a entes personificados, nunca a cosas. Puede usarse con antecedente o sin él: _«Todos en la oficina conocían a Manuel, quien la visitaba y con el que sostenía interminables conversaciones telefónicas»_ (Belli _Mujer_ [Nic. 1992]); _«Quienes la conocieron y trataron quedaron confundidos»_ (Pitol _Juegos_ [Méx. 1982]); _«Será el Departamento de Estado quien controle la política hacia Nicaragua»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 2.12.86). Precedido de preposición, puede encabezar oraciones explicativas y especificativas: _«Musgrave, con quien comentó estas noticias, se rió de ella»_ (Otero _Temporada_ [Cuba 1983]); _«Se sentó a escribir una carta a la mujer con quien tuvo dos hijos» _(Morales _Verdad_ [EE. UU. 1979]). Pero cuando, con antecedente explícito, va sin preposición, solo puede encabezar oraciones explicativas: _«Tanto Alemania como Italia ayudaban a los rebeldes, quienes ofrecían al mundo_ [...] _la realidad de las dos Españas»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]); por tanto, no es correcto su empleo sin preposición en oraciones especificativas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Aquellos viajeros quienes tengan billete pasarán en primer lugar_. Hoy no se considera correcto, aunque era normal en el español medieval y clásico, el uso de la forma singular _quien_ referida a un antecedente plural: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«Se pasa la vida de un lado para otro buscando celebridades con quien charlar»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.] 12.2.97); debió decirse _con quienes_. A veces adquiere cierto valor indefinido, equivalente a _alguno que: «Hubo quien aseguró haber visto al joven duque»_ (Moix _Vals_ [Esp. 1994]).


----------



## zhuzhi

¡Hola, buenas tardes a todos!
Quería saber si la colocación de ''quien'' es correcta en el siguiente contexto: Con los aztecas vino su dios Huitzilopochtli, el dios de la guerra. Lo veneraban más que a los otros dioses. Y como este dios exigía sacrificios humanos, los aztecas hacían guerras sin cesar contra sus vecinos *quienes* antes habían vivido en paz y armonía. He consultado algunos libros de gramática española, así como en este foro, los temas sobre  la palabra''quien'', no estoy de acuerdo con esta colocación. Según la explicación del libro de gramática española que tengo en la mano, la ''quien'' solamente se permite colocarla en la oración subordinada explicativa, con función del subjeto. Por eso, creo que en este caso, es correcta ser sustituta por la ''que''. ¿Qué os parece?
Muchas gracias de antemano
saludos


----------



## ErOtto

A mí me parece que lo que falta es una *coma* y un *con*:

...los aztecas hacían guerras sin cesar contra sus vecinos, con quienes antes habían vivido en paz y armonía...

que se puede sustituir por *con los que*.

Lo puedes ver aquí.

Saludos
Er


----------



## zhuzhi

ErOtto said:


> A mí me parece que lo que falta es una *coma* y un *con*:
> 
> ...los aztecas hacían guerras sin cesar contra sus vecinos, con quienes antes habían vivido en paz y armonía...
> 
> que se puede sustituir por *con los que*.
> 
> Lo puedes ver aquí.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 Muchas gracias por tu explicación e indicación para consultar la Real Academia Española. Pero en los ejemplos de la Real, me encuentro una duda con este:_«Será el Departamento de Estado quien controle la política hacia Nicaragua»_ (_País_ [Esp.] Aquí también falta coma.¿Cómo se lo entiende?
Saludos.


----------



## jmx

Aquí hay muchas cuestiones. Fíjate en la diferencia entre estas 2 frases:

_Los aztecas hacían guerras contra *sus* vecinos*,* que antes habían vivido en paz._
_Los aztecas hacían guerras contra *los* vecinos que antes habían vivido en paz._

En la primera frase dices que hacían guerra contra todos sus vecinos, y por tanto la oración de relativo es explicativa y no especificativa, por eso hace falta una coma que indica el cambio de grupo entonativo. La segunda frase en cambio es especificativa, y no puede haber coma.

Además, en la primera frase te sirve tanto 'que' como 'los cuales' o incluso 'quienes', aunque este último es poco corriente. En cambio en la segunda solo vale 'que'.


----------



## ErOtto

zhuzhi said:


> Pero en los ejemplos de la Real, me encuentro una duda con este: _«Será el Departamento de Estado quien controle la política hacia Nicaragua»_ (_País_ [Esp.] Aquí también falta coma.¿Cómo se lo entiende?
> Saludos.


 
No, no falta ninguna coma (obligatoria, al menos). 
Sustituye *quien* por *el que* y lo verás:

_Será el Departamento de Estado el que controle la política hacia Nicaragua._
__ 
Saludos
Er


----------



## zhuzhi

ErOtto said:


> No, no falta ninguna coma (obligatoria, al menos).
> Sustituye *quien* por *el que* y lo verás:
> 
> _Será el Departamento de Estado el que controle la política hacia Nicaragua._
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 Bueno, ¿Así podría entender que ''será el Departamento de Estado quien controle la política hacia Nicaragua'' es una oración subordinada específica?
Saludos.


----------



## portenojin

Hola a todos. muy buenas noches ahora. jaja

aqui les doy una frase. yo pienso que quienes y que ambas palabras pueden ubicarse pero solo que es correcto. saben por que?

1. Excepto las personas muy materialistas, *que* juzgan el regalo por su precio, la mayoria no ve en el regalo que hacemos su valor de mercado, ~~~
2. Excepto las personas muy materialistas, *quienes* juzgan el regalo por su precio, la mayoria no ve en el regalo que hacemos su valor de mercado, ~~~

ambas frases son iguales, no?

para mi, si. asi que estoy estudiando. jajaja. 
ayudenme, por favor!


----------



## Idóneo

Hola, portenojin.
Las dos frases son válidas y significan lo mismo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Pinairun

portenojin said:


> Aquí les doy una frase. Yo pienso que _quienes _y _que, _ambas palabras, pueden ubicarse, pero solo _que _es correcto. ¿Saben por qué?
> Ambas frases son iguales, no?



Ambas son correctas.
La razón es que tanto _que _como _quien _encabezan una subordinada de relativo explicativa.

Si en lugar de explicativa fuera especificativa, no sería correcto utilizar el relativo _quien, _que nunca aparece como sujeto de las oraciones relativas especificativas.


----------



## portenojin

Idóneo said:


> Hola, portenojin.
> Las dos frases son válidas y significan lo mismo.
> Un abrazo.



muchas gracias


----------



## portenojin

Pinairun said:


> Ambas son correctas.
> La razón es que tanto _que _como _quien _encabezan una subordinada de relativo explicativa.
> 
> Si en lugar de explicativa fuera especificativa, no sería correcto utilizar el relativo _quien, _que nunca aparece como sujeto de las oraciones relativas especificativas.



Gracias  es que yo tome un ejemplo de examen, que es la respuesta de esa frase. asi que yo lo subi en este sitio!  Chauu saludoss


----------



## Parrot_

Hola,

¿Cuál de las dos palabras suena mejor para ustedes? 

Ejemplo:

Tengo que imaginar que soy una profesora de química *que/quien* escribe con su mano izquierda.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Winétt

"Tengo que imaginar que soy una profesora de química QUE escribe con su mano izquierda". La otra opción es incorrecta. 

Saludos


----------



## Parrot_

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Julvenzor

"Quien" sólo es correcto cuando va incluido en una oración explicativa (se inserta una coma) o va precedido de preposición:

_Tengo que imaginar que soy una profesora de química*, quien* escribe con su mano izquierda._
_Tengo que imaginar que soy una profesora de química *a quien* todo el mundo odia._

Un saludo sinero.


----------



## will-wonka

Cual de estas dos opciones es la correcta y ¿por qué? 




Una caprichosa jovencita de dieciocho años, *que *sintiéndose insatisfecha con el rey, le fue infiel con un cortesano.
Una caprichosa jovencita de dieciocho años, *quien *sintiéndose insatisfecha con el rey, le fue infiel con un cortesano.
 
 Mi corrector de estilo me ha indicado que use  "quien" en vez de "que", pero yo no noto la diferencia.


----------



## Altair264

Hola:

Ambos pronombres funcionarían en ese contexto. No obstante, para referirse a personas, se prefiere _quien o quienes_.

Saludos,
Altair264


----------



## XiaoRoel

De acuerdo con Altair, mejor *quien*.


----------



## will-wonka

Gracias a los dos por compartir sus conocimientos en este y otros Threads. Elijo la opción 2.

PD: Si ven alguna falta ortográfica en mis escritos les agradecería desde ya que me lo hicieran notar.


----------



## Vitui

Hola,

Con vuestro permiso retomo esta conversación.

Por lo que he entendido: "quien" nunca puede usarse como sujeto en una oración de relativo especificativa.

Así que por ejemplo:

- El hombre quien vino era muy guapo = incorrecto.
- El hombre que vino era muy guapo = correcto.
- El hombre, quien vino tan bien vestido, era muy guapo = correcto.

Además, tengo otra duda: ¿hay algún caso en que "quien" no pueda ser sustituido por "que" o "el que/la que..."?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jmx

Vitui said:


> - El hombre quien vino era muy guapo = incorrecto.
> - El hombre que vino era muy guapo = correcto.
> - El hombre, quien vino tan bien vestido, era muy guapo = correcto.
> 
> Además, tengo otra duda: ¿hay algún caso en que "quien" no pueda ser sustituido por "que" o "el que/la que..."?


Tu tercera frase me suena un poco extraña pero no sé por qué. En la práctica, "quien" como relativo apenas se usa en la conversación.

Sobre la segunda pregunta, yo no recuerdo ningún caso en que un "quien" relativo no se pueda sustituir por "el/la/los/las que" o bien por "el cual/la cual/los cuales/las cuales".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Vitui said:


> Por lo que he entendido: "quien" nunca puede usarse como sujeto en una oración de relativo especificativa .
> 
> - El hombre quien vino era muy guapo = incorrecto.
> - El hombre que vino era muy guapo = correcto.
> - El hombre, quien vino tan bien vestido, era muy guapo = correcto.



Hola.

Lo has entendido perfectamente; y, como te dice jmx, la tercera (aun siendo correcta) suena bastante rara en el lenguaje ordinario.
Saludos


----------



## Vitui

Muchas gracias a los dos. Los relativos son muy complicados, pero creo que por fin he entendido bien.
Un saludo.


----------

